# Palmetto



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Any updates would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

16 degrees looking for a high today of 31. At least winds are supposed to be light. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

That's cold for dogs and volunteers. As you say, the wind is light. But not as bad as northern Wisconsin yesterday. Awoke to -35 and a weekend of cross country ski races ahead. By Skijoring time Thursday, temps had risen to 1 degree with light wind at 5mph. Passable. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Just talked to Jason, unofficial results, he I was driving, going off my peanut brain memory

1. Harry owner Mary Jarvis Duerson

2. Dan Hurst not sure which dog

3. Ripple owner Alex washburn

4. Giddy owner Randy Whitaker

Jam My girl Red Squads Bad Girlfriend "Tinker" whoooo Hoooo, she is still just a baby.

don't know anymore


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Any open CB's


----------



## houston--whk (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you for posting the results. Good for Tinker!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Sabireley said:


> Any open CB's


they did not finish the first, I don't think?


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Heard 27 called back to open. Don't know #s


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open callbacks: 10,16,17,19,21,22,23,24,28,29,33,35,38,39,43,47,48,49,51,52,56,59,63,64,66,69,71


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Its' about to start snowing here again  ......any news on AM to cheer me up? Thanks!

Judy


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open to last: 19, 21,33,38,43,52,63,69


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for posting the Open callbacks. Good luck to all.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

AM news? thanks!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Rusty- a golden, son of Jake and Lucy - WINS Qual!!!!! Congrats to Michelle Chalupka and Dave Ward!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

JusticeDog said:


> Rusty- a golden, son of Jake and Lucy - WINS Qual!!!!! Congrats to Michelle Chalupka and Dave Ward!


Congratulations!!


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open 1st-19, 2nd-33, 3rd-69, 4th-63, RJ-21, Jam-52


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Amat. 1st-32 2nd-39, 3rd-8,4th- 24 sorry don't know Jams


----------



## jodriver (May 15, 2003)

Congratulations to Art and Itzy.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

ALLLABS said:


> Open 1st-19, 2nd-33, 3rd-69, 4th-63, RJ-21, Jam-52


Congratulations, Anne!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> Rusty- a golden, son of Jake and Lucy - WINS Qual!!!!! Congrats to Michelle Chalupka and Dave Ward!


Doing the happy dance!!!!! Congratulations to Dave, Michelle and Rusty!!!!!


----------

